# Fishing, fresh water or salt water?



## PhotonGuy (May 30, 2015)

So those who like to fish, do you prefer fresh water fishing or salt water fishing or both?


----------



## Blindside (May 30, 2015)

Fresh, but that is because I am 230 miles from the nearest patch of saltwater, simply a matter of what I am set up for.


----------



## Danny T (May 30, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> So those who like to fish, do you prefer fresh water fishing or salt water fishing or both?


In my area we have great freshwater within a 15 min ride, brackish in the opposite direction within 30 minutes and saltwater a 30 minute boat ride away from there. I enjoy them all.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 30, 2015)

It's all freshwater in Colorado. A bigger question here would be: lake or river?

Overall, I'd rather be under the water watching the fish than on top of it hooking them.


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 30, 2015)

Well if you ask me I like to fish in the ocean best which means salt water, and from a boat is much better from than on shore.


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 30, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> It's all freshwater in Colorado. A bigger question here would be: lake or river?


If I had to choose between the two, lake. But I prefer ocean the most.


----------



## Danny T (May 30, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> It's all freshwater in Colorado. A bigger question here would be: lake or river?
> 
> Overall, I'd rather be under the water watching the fish than on top of it hooking them.


Agreed, SCUBA all the way.


----------



## elder999 (May 30, 2015)

Grew up fishing saltwater on the east coast.Also grew up on trout streams in the Hudson Valley...dated a genius gal who tied flies and could make a "survival lure" from threads from clothing and a safety pin..got relatives in Wyoming who have never seen an ocean, but pull fish from the river. Have relatives in New York who do the whole "bay man" thing: tuna, scallops, clams, crabs, weakfish, game fish-name it......

Me, I *love*  the Baja coast, Cabo San Lucas-tuna, tuna, tuna.....

Doesn't really matter much either way, now......


----------



## drop bear (May 31, 2015)

I should do more. I am nearer the beach than the river and the crocodiles make me a bit edgy so I will go for salt.

I Kayack more than fish.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 1, 2015)

drop bear said:


> I should do more. I am nearer the beach than the river and the crocodiles make me a bit edgy so I will go for salt.
> 
> I Kayack more than fish.




Don't you have salt water crocodiles though?


----------



## drop bear (Jun 1, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Don't you have salt water crocodiles though?



Yeah but they don't like to chase people. So in the ocean they are generally was to see and so are not hunting.

Where in the river you are more likely to be where they are sitting ready for you.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 2, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Yeah but they don't like to chase people. So in the ocean they are generally was to see and so are not hunting.
> 
> Where in the river you are more likely to be where they are sitting ready for you.



From what I've heard, its usually alligators that don't chase people and crocodiles that do. So it might be alligators that you've got in the ocean where you're at. Crocodiles are much more aggressive. I've heard it said on how to tell the difference is to jump in the water, if it swims away from you its an alligator if it swims towards you its a crocodile.

Anyway, is there much in the way of fishing in Australia? How about fish and seafood cuisine? You're surrounded by water after all.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 2, 2015)

So from what I know, some places that have lots of ocean there's also lots of fishing and much of the food they serve is fish and seafood. I know both Japan and Spain are big on fishing and seafood. Interestingly enough, though, I don't think the U.K. has much of the way in that aside from the standard fish & chips and Im not sure if fishing is all that big in the UK even though its surrounded by ocean.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 2, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> From what I've heard, its usually alligators that don't chase people and crocodiles that do. So it might be alligators that you've got in the ocean where you're at. Crocodiles are much more aggressive. I've heard it said on how to tell the difference is to jump in the water, if it swims away from you its an alligator if it swims towards you its a crocodile.
> 
> Anyway, is there much in the way of fishing in Australia? How about fish and seafood cuisine? You're surrounded by water after all.



Don't jump in the water.

Yes there is both. Good fishing and good seafood.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 2, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> From what I've heard, its usually alligators that don't chase people and crocodiles that do. So it might be alligators that you've got in the ocean where you're at. Crocodiles are much more aggressive. I've heard it said on how to tell the difference is to jump in the water, if it swims away from you its an alligator if it swims towards you its a crocodile.
> 
> Anyway, is there much in the way of fishing in Australia? How about fish and seafood cuisine? You're surrounded by water after all.



Fishing - Tourism Whitsundays QLD


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 5, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Fishing - Tourism Whitsundays QLD


Wow, that looks really nice. I was wondering, been to Lake Hillier? Do they fish there?


----------



## Hyoho (Jun 5, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> So from what I know, some places that have lots of ocean there's also lots of fishing and much of the food they serve is fish and seafood. I know both Japan and Spain are big on fishing and seafood. Interestingly enough, though, I don't think the U.K. has much of the way in that aside from the standard fish & chips and Im not sure if fishing is all that big in the UK even though its surrounded by ocean.



Japan was fished out years ago. I used to sit on the dock and pull in kilos of sardines years ago late afternoon. Now you are lucky to catch one. They have to go further afield to catch them now.

Is the UK any better? Back in the 70's I could fill a black plastic bag with mackerel in 30 minutes off the rocks in Cornwall. I guess you cant do that any more.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 6, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Wow, that looks really nice. I was wondering, been to Lake Hillier? Do they fish there?



No sorry.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 6, 2015)

Hyoho said:


> Japan was fished out years ago. I used to sit on the dock and pull in kilos of sardines years ago late afternoon. Now you are lucky to catch one. They have to go further afield to catch them now.


So did the Japanese really use huge fishing nets that caused the tremendous decline in the fish population in the area?



Hyoho said:


> Is the UK any better? Back in the 70's I could fill a black plastic bag with mackerel in 30 minutes off the rocks in Cornwall. I guess you cant do that any more.


It would be interesting how fishing in the UK is now. The UK never struck me as a big fishing culture, even though they're surrounded by water.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 6, 2015)

drop bear said:


> No sorry.



Well Lake Hillier is quite fascinating. I want to check it out sometime.


----------



## Hyoho (Jun 6, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> So did the Japanese really use huge fishing nets that caused the tremendous decline in the fish population in the area?
> 
> 
> It would be interesting how fishing in the UK is now. The UK never struck me as a big fishing culture, even though they're surrounded by water.



Japan has simply outfished due to demand. Most is from fish farming these days. The UK was nets. They used nets and radar and sold everything to Russian factory ships.

Don't fish much they days. More into going underwater to see them. But they are going past the house with buckets full 5 or 6 times a day straight off the boat. Fresh live prawns yesterday at USD 6 a kilo.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hyoho said:


> Japan was fished out years ago. I used to sit on the dock and pull in kilos of sardines years ago late afternoon. Now you are lucky to catch one. They have to go further afield to catch them now.
> 
> Is the UK any better? Back in the 70's I could fill a black plastic bag with mackerel in 30 minutes off the rocks in Cornwall. I guess you cant do that any more.




Yes you can still catch that many mackerel off Cornwall, we did last year. European fish quotas damaged the UK's fishing fleets but for PG's information the UK is still a big fishing place, not as big as in the past but still big enough. Please don't make assumptions about the UK. This is the report of one Cornish fishing port. Newlyn still in top five fishing ports - with largest fleet in UK The Cornishman


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 6, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Yes you can still catch that many mackerel off Cornwall, we did last year. European fish quotas damaged the UK's fishing fleets but for PG's information the UK is still a big fishing place, not as big as in the past but still big enough. Please don't make assumptions about the UK. This is the report of one Cornish fishing port. Newlyn still in top five fishing ports - with largest fleet in UK The Cornishman



You go fishing? Interesting. I thought you wouldn't like fishing.


----------



## Hyoho (Jun 6, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Yes you can still catch that many mackerel off Cornwall, we did last year. European fish quotas damaged the UK's fishing fleets but for PG's information the UK is still a big fishing place, not as big as in the past but still big enough. Please don't make assumptions about the UK. This is the report of one Cornish fishing port. Newlyn still in top five fishing ports - with largest fleet in UK The Cornishman


Not an assumption. That's the way it was when I left and it was fished out. I guess you never saw the Russian factory ship christened"The Black Ships". Loading every pound of smashed up fish sold to them for pet food. All you could catch afterwards was with tangle net depleting everything in sight. Mackerel were out but sardines had made comeback after a long ban. Really pleased to here its back up. Very ironic that my original Japanese Kendo no Sensei left Japan to live near Newlyn. I guess he gets great sashimi these days. My cottage made Cornish fisherman's sweaters have to be the best clothing I ever wore.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hyoho said:


> Not an assumption. That's the way it was when I left and it was fished out. I guess you never saw the Russian factory ship christened"The Black Ships". Loading every pound of smashed up fish sold to them for pet food. All you could catch afterwards was with tangle net depleting everything in sight. Mackerel were out but sardines had made comeback after a long ban. Really pleased to here its back up. Very ironic that my original Japanese Kendo no Sensei left Japan to live near Newlyn. I guess he gets great sashimi these days. My cottage made Cornish fisherman's sweaters have to be the best clothing I ever wore.




Sorry the assumption remark is for PG, I did say for PG in my post. As you can see from his later post he thinks the UK doesn't like fishing. whatever the European quotas are now or whatever has happened the idea the UK 'don't like fishing' is absurd frankly.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 7, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> You go fishing? Interesting. I thought you wouldn't like fishing.




Why is it interesting? it's huge in the UK.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 7, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Why is it interesting? it's huge in the UK.



It's not that unusual that he'd "think fishing wasn't big in the UK,even though they're surrounded by water," if he just doesn't know......of course, the Pilgrims came to American shores with the intent of supplying cod to England.....fishing's always been part of  your culture in one way or another. I mean, fly-fishing was invented there.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think that last post meant you personally, though.... that he didn't think *you*, Tez, would care for fishing....'cause, you know, you're a girl and all....


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 7, 2015)

Fishing is good enough for the Queen and the Royal Family so is more than good enough for the rest of us 
The Queen Mother was a famous fly angler even Diana Princess of Wales used to fish.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 7, 2015)

A book well worth buying.
The Compleat Angler Hardback Izaak Walton - Oxford University Press


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 7, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Why is it interesting? it's huge in the UK.


You said you're against hunting because people take pleasure in it. Well, fishing is just like hunting except its done in the water and people take pleasure in it so therefore I would think you would be against fishing too.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 7, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> You said you're against hunting because people take pleasure in it. Well, fishing is just like hunting except its done in the water and people take pleasure in it so therefore I would think you would be against fishing too.




You are misquoting me son, I said I was against trophy hunting, the shooting of captive animals for pleasure, I didn't say I was against hunting. You have misunderstood what I was saying, true hunters are also against trophy hunting where animals bred or captured are driven in front of people to shoot.


----------



## Transk53 (Jun 7, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Well if you ask me I like to fish in the ocean best which means salt water, and from a boat is much better from than on shore.



Depends. Hooking a decent fish from a 12 foot beachcaster is quite satisfying


----------



## Hyoho (Jun 7, 2015)

I will "always" remember my first days fishing. 42 golden carp, 2 roach and a tench. The spot had been well baited the day before. That was first and best day fishing in my entire life. Fresh water was fun but I would rather catch something I can eat. I eat a fair amount of sashimi. The fresher the better.


----------



## Dr.Smith (Jun 7, 2015)

Never had a chance to get in the salt water, I fish almost everyday and this spring I've had fair success at the bass in my home town lake. Caught a five pounder a few days ago on a jerk bait I was fishing from the shore.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 10, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> You are misquoting me son, I said I was against trophy hunting, the shooting of captive animals for pleasure, I didn't say I was against hunting. You have misunderstood what I was saying, true hunters are also against trophy hunting where animals bred or captured are driven in front of people to shoot.


I see, well than I misunderstood what you had said earlier. I don't care for shooting captive animals either but I see nothing wrong with shooting wild animals within the law of course since some animals you aren't allowed to shoot, there has to be controls to prevent species from being driven to extinction, and as long as you eat what you shoot or put it to good use instead of just shooting it for sport. Same with fishing. 

I believe it was in a thread about hunting in Africa where you said you were against it. Not all of the hunting in Africa is trophy hunting and there are controls in place limiting what you can shoot and how much. 

And there is trophy fishing too, where people mount the fish on the wall instead of eating it.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 10, 2015)

Hyoho said:


> I will "always" remember my first days fishing. 42 golden carp, 2 roach and a tench. The spot had been well baited the day before. That was first and best day fishing in my entire life. Fresh water was fun but I would rather catch something I can eat. I eat a fair amount of sashimi. The fresher the better.


Wow, sounds like you had lots of fun. I once went fishing out in a boat where you rent a spot on the boat and a rod. That's my favorite kind of fishing, when you go out in a boat. Caught 3 fish but had to throw them back since they were below the size at which you could keep them.


----------



## Hyoho (Jun 10, 2015)

Lol not much on catch and return. But where I am they are pulling groupers out of the sea 2" long. If that keeps up it will be fished out. At the moment its still mostly long lining so stocks do get a chance to replenish. 

My friend decided to use an old style fishing pole with a thin line and no reel in the creek next to my house. He casted in with no bait to test the depth. Just a gold hook. Immediately he had a 15" koi on the line. took him an hour to land it!


----------

